# Generator Transfer Switch Help



## bombaydesi1508 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello All,
I am new to this site and appoligize in advance for not knowing the right terms used in the industry.

I have a food truck and I have a generator in there. So where ever I go I run the generator but a few places we have been have the 240v connection which other food trucker use. They plug in to their truck and they don't have to run the generator (I believe it is called shore power) I am trying to do the same thing as well. The generator I run is 7000 watts and 8750 surge watts

I have bought a 50 amp Inlet box from northern tools (Reliance Raintight Power Inlet Box — 50 Amp) I was doing some research and found out that I do need a transfer switch. My question is on my truck I have a circuit breaker which is currently on generator mode but its also has a external source listed. I don't pull the lever down as my current 50 amp inlet box outside is not working. Basically i just have to pull the lever down for external source. Where I am confused is do I still need a transfer switch. They are very expensive about 400 dollars for 50 amp 10 circuit (Reliance Loadside Generator Transfer Switch — 50 Amp, 10 Circuit) So I want to be sure before I buy it.

Thank you


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not sure on that one however another member will be along soon who can answer your question 


Welcome to PEF


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

bombaydesi1508 said:


> My question is on my truck I have a circuit breaker which is currently on generator mode but its also has a external source listed. I don't pull the lever down as my current 50 amp inlet box outside is not working. Basically i just have to pull the lever down for external source.


A transfer switch allows either the generator OR the shore-supply to provide power to the truck. Sounds like the circuit breaker you already have on the truck does the same thing. Can you post a photo of it, and also where the generator and shore-cords connect? It sounds like it may be easier and cheaper to get the current breaker device/connections repaired, as from what you describe, they provide the same function and safety as a transfer switch...

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------

